# Help with Job Finding



## Harpdawgs (Sep 20, 2008)

Hello! I am new to Expat Forum, but I reviewed the forum and it looks helpful. I am an American in the Interior Design business. With the economy the way that it is here, designers are struggling. I am looking for something new, and I would love to move to Dubai to be involved in all of the development and design that is happening over there. I have been emailing various large firms with offices in Dubai and local Interior Design offices in Dubai and sending my CV with cover letter. Also, my boyfriend is planning to move to Dubai also. He is in the documentary, film, web-based content industry. He does the whole package, camera operator, editor, producer, director, everything. I have a few questions:

1. What are good job sites for Americans to find jobs in Interior Design and the Film/TV/Web Production world in Dubai?
2. Can anyone refer any particular companies that are large in the Interior Design and Documentarian Film/TV world in Dubai?
3. I have heard that if unmarried you cannot live together in Dubai? Is this true?

If anyone can help me with job tips for both interior designers and film/tv/documentary people please let me know

Thank you!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I can't help you in nr 1 & 2 but yes, it is illegal to cohabit if you are not married. I am not advocating that you break the law but a lot of people still do it as the law is not readily enforced. However, if you are unfortunate enough to be caught, just be aware that you will have to do a stint in a stinky jail and then you will be deported. The police however seems more concerned with your behaviour in public. If you do plan to live together, I would advise you to be discrete and not to give your neighbours any cause to call the police!


----------



## oartur (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi,
I'd also be interested in the answer to is question, more on film side. thanks


----------



## Sumair (Aug 16, 2008)

Harpdawgs said:


> Hello! I am new to Expat Forum, but I reviewed the forum and it looks helpful. I am an American in the Interior Design business.
> 
> Thank you!


Brief about ur experience , can handle software?


----------



## Sumair (Aug 16, 2008)

contact them and inform about your preference in Dubai.

Eng. Reda Youssef Sirage
General Manager
Email: mailto: [email protected]


stucchitalia
Registered Office
1220 N. Market Street, Suite 808
19801 Wilmington, New Castle
Delaware, U.S.A.
[email protected]


[email protected]



There are hundreds of companies in UAE.

Best of Luck!


----------

